# Canon EOS 3D Outed by B&H Photo [CR0]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 2, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/10/canon-eos-3d-outed-by-bh-photo-cr0/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/10/canon-eos-3d-outed-by-bh-photo-cr0/">Tweet</a></div>
<p><strong>So…..

</strong>I received a screenshot that showed an <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search?Ntt=eos+3d&N=0&InitialSearch=yes&sts=ma&Top+Nav-Search=/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">EOS 3D being outed by B&H Photo</a>. It seems to be making the rounds around the web and at the 30th email about it, I have decided to post it.</p>
<p>I am 99.9% sure this is a hoax, as B&H Photo is on holiday and I doubt they’d be adding and removing products that haven’t been announced. Even if a new camera is coming for PhotoPlus, this is way too soon for B&H Photo to be notified of new products. Not to mention the fact that the manufacturer number 5266B002 is for the PowerShot Elph 510HS. Most of the specs here have been taken from the Canon EOS-1D X, as you can see from the lowercase “p” in MP. If you search the 5D Mark III or 7D, you get a different way to show megapixels. The kerning of the 46.1mp also seems to be off. Hoax, hoax, hoax!</p>
<p>Here’s the screenshot making the rounds, make of it what you will. Notice the [CR0] rating… :)</p>
<p><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/Screen-Shot-2012-09-30-at-8.06.21-PM1.png"><img class="alignnone size-medium wp-image-11526" title="Screen-Shot-2012-09-30-at-8.06.21-PM" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/Screen-Shot-2012-09-30-at-8.06.21-PM1-575x503.png" alt="" width="575" height="503" /></a></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r </strong></p>
```


----------



## lpwphoto (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS 3D Outed by B&H Photo [CR0]*

Wouldn't it say pre-order only or whatever the 6D now says at B&H?? yet this says Back-ordered? Definitely smells funny to me...


----------



## yitzy (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS 3D Outed by B&H Photo [CR0]*

And i found the '2D' !







Just some simple HTML magic


----------



## Ricku (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS 3D Outed by B&H Photo [CR0]*

I really hope it is a hoax!

I don't want this camera to be elephant sized. :-\


----------



## Positron (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS 3D Outed by B&H Photo [CR0]*



yitzy said:


> And i found the '2D' !



$1,799? What a steal! That's just $0.000018 per pixel!


----------



## Louis (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS 3D Outed by B&H Photo [CR0]*

I had posted this also, and now removed it, I have to say the excitement made me post about it, but studying the picture I do think this is a Hoax, oh well ~!


----------



## expatinasia (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS 3D Outed by B&H Photo [CR0]*

This is not a hoax. The proper term would be internet marketing. They are using sites like this and others to their advantage. To B+H it does not make any difference as long as we are talking about them, and linking to them.


----------



## KitsVancouver (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS 3D Outed by B&H Photo [CR0]*



Ricku said:


> I really hope it is a hoax!
> 
> I don't want this camera to be elephant sized. :-\



I'm curious why you say that. Are you the target market? i.e. Do you have $6K plus to drop on a body?


----------



## Redreflex (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS 3D Outed by B&H Photo [CR0]*

Definite hoax.

Mfr # are the same for the '3D' and Canon projector listed below it.


----------



## RGomezPhotos (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS 3D Outed by B&H Photo [CR0]*

I have to admit.. I was quite excited when I saw this....


----------



## Streetlight (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS 3D Outed by B&H Photo [CR0]*



yitzy said:


> And i found the '2D' !
> 
> 
> Just some simple HTML magic



I have been lurking this forum for about a year, and I had to make an account just to say that I just woke up my roommate from laughing so hard at the specs for the "2D". Maybe if that was real, we could finally get everyone to quit complaining about everything Canon does. ;D


----------



## witeken (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS 3D Outed by B&H Photo [CR0]*



yitzy said:


> And i found the '2D' !
> 
> 
> 
> Just some simple HTML magic



This has better specs than a 1Dx ? Maybe you should call is 0D


----------



## yitzy (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS 3D Outed by B&H Photo [CR0]*

*Hmm maybe that screenshot is REAL 
try googling - site:www.bhphotovideo.com "canon eos 3d"*

??? ???

(yeah, like i showed before, it's easy to fake the screen-shot...so try it for yourself!)


----------



## zim (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS 3D Outed by B&H Photo [CR0]*

Oh no just when I thought Canon had the upper hand - scroll down a bit and.....


----------



## stewy (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS 3D Outed by B&H Photo [CR0]*

Yeah, that's definitely fake. They'd most likely post it as a pre-order item. Also, I've never seen a DSLR listing where you can't clearly read the model from the photo. Also, BH always show the Compare checkbox under all of their cameras.

So yes, it was simply taken from the 1Dx page and doctored to add fuel to the hype fire.


----------



## yitzy (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS 3D Outed by B&H Photo [CR0]*



stewy said:


> Yeah, that's definitely fake. They'd most likely post it as a pre-order item. Also, I've never seen a DSLR listing where you can't clearly read the model from the photo. Also, BH always show the Compare checkbox under all of their cameras.
> 
> So yes, it was simply taken from the 1Dx page and doctored to add fuel to the hype fire.


that's what i thought 

but now i'm pretty sure the screenshot is REAL
check this out:
https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&as_q=%22canon+eos+3d%22&as_epq=&as_oq=&as_eq=&as_nlo=&as_nhi=&lr=&cr=&as_qdr=all&as_sitesearch=www.bhphotovideo.com&as_occt=any&safe=off&tbs=&as_filetype=&as_rights=#hl=en&lr=&safe=off&as_qdr=all&q=site:www.bhphotovideo.com+%22canon+eos+3d%22&oq=site:www.bhphotovideo.com+%22canon+eos+3d%22&gs_l=serp.3...1874957.1877850.0.1878110.4.4.0.0.0.0.125.445.0j4.4.0.les%3B..0.0...1c.1.A9NZoGif3PU&pbx=1&fp=1&biw=1024&bih=677&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_cp.&cad=b&sei=R7JsUM7ZKYqq0QXF64CIDQ


----------



## TeenTog (Oct 4, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS 3D Outed by B&H Photo [CR0]*

lol this whole thing is hilarious..... I think B&H either is doing this as a joke to see who catches it....... either that or a rouge employee


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 4, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS 3D Outed by B&H Photo [CR0]*



TeenTog said:


> ... a rouge employee



Well, it is Succos - all the bosses are away...


----------



## Mooose (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS 3D Outed by B&H Photo [CR0]*

A bit surprised CR guy hasn't yet acknowledged Google saw and indexed the Canon 3D page at bhphotovideo.


----------



## DarkKnightNine (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS 3D Outed by B&H Photo [CR0]*



Ricku said:


> I really hope it is a hoax!
> 
> I don't want this camera to be elephant sized. :-\




Elephant sized?
Have you ever held a 1DX?
The thing just fits into your hand (or at least mine) like it was molded for it. It's a perfect fit. It was one of the reasons why when I first starting shooting professionally 6 years ago that I chose Canon over Nikon. The 1 series Canons just felt right in my hand.
By contrast, my 5D Mark III feels small and gives me fatigue because the bottom part of my palm has no place to rest.


----------



## KitsVancouver (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS 3D Outed by B&H Photo [CR0]*



DarkKnightNine said:


> Ricku said:
> 
> 
> > I really hope it is a hoax!
> ...



He's stated before that he is waiting for the price of the 5D Mark III to come down. If that's the case, he's never going to buy one of these so I'm not sure why on earth he cares whether it has a grip or not. I really believe that anyone spending this kind of money generally prefers a grip. Canon doesn't care about the opinions of those that aren't or can't spend that much coin.


----------

